# The coming insurrection



## Quetzal (Jan 11, 2011)

By the Invisible Committee

http://tarnac9.noblogs.org/gallery/5188/insurrection_english.pdf

A quite up-to-date radical piece of art made by french situationists.

Read, ... Any thoughts?


----------



## MrD (Jan 11, 2011)

Hell yeah, Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nemo (Jan 11, 2011)

Throughly enjoyed this post.. I'm all for the abolition of work and starting of communes! Let true freedom reign


----------



## freakstorm (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I need to re read it when I have some time to really sit with it.


----------

